# Compulsory Hi Vis



## HLaB (25 Jul 2008)

Hi I was just reading my CTC newsletter and I came across this Hi-vis is to come compulsory in France.


----------



## yenrod (25 Jul 2008)

Very interesting.


----------



## yello (25 Jul 2008)

Not quite my understanding; compulsory at night yes but not in towns. There'd be uproar!

How good's your French....



> Obligation pour tout cycliste circulant hors agglomération, de nuit ou de jour si visibilité mauvaise , de porter un gilet er rétro-réfléchissant à partir du 1 septembre 2008. L’obligation s’applique aussi au passager éventuel.



As I thought, not in towns at all but outside towns at night or poor visibility. AND for any 'passenger'!!


----------



## Keith Oates (26 Jul 2008)

It'll soon be a EU regulations I guess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beanzontoast (26 Jul 2008)

Given the 2 dead squirrels, 1 dead fox and 1 dead rabbit I encountered in the Derbyshire roads today, maybe they should fit them to wildlife!


----------



## yenrod (26 Jul 2008)

What bout 'i'm not looking where im going' pedestrians


----------



## yello (27 Jul 2008)

In honesty, I'm not sure how many folk it will effect in practice. Cyclists outside towns at night are a rarity.


----------



## simon l& and a half (27 Jul 2008)

yello - (hi-viz name - that's pretty cool) - do you mean that cyclists outside of towns at night in France are a rarity?


----------



## Amanda P (27 Jul 2008)

Sorry, but it seems like bad news to me.

It's forcing cyclists to protect themselves against dozy drivers, rather than forcing dozy drivers to look where they're BLOODY GOING! Presumably, French cyclists are already obliged to have reflectors and lights?

So there'll be more occasions when someone ends up saying, well, I'd cycle, but I don't have my hi-viz, so I'll just take the car.

And then do-gooder politicians will decide it's a good idea and the UK should do the same...


----------



## yello (27 Jul 2008)

simon l& and a half said:


> do you mean that cyclists outside of towns at night in France are a rarity?



In my area, yes. I can't speak for the rest of France.


----------



## simon l& and a half (27 Jul 2008)

My concern is sort of personal. Groups riding at night in hi-viz is pretty horrible - you're dazzled by all these shiny stripes. Ankle bands are sensible, but jackets are a bit of a menace.


----------



## Jaded (27 Jul 2008)

Interesting.

Just as every Chevron sign on a sharp bend in an invitation for drivers to drive a bit faster, every hi-vis jacket is an invitation for them to look out less.


----------



## asterix (28 Jul 2008)

yello said:


> In honesty, I'm not sure how many folk it will effect in practice. Cyclists outside towns at night are a rarity.



Round here _anything_ on the road at night is a rarity and also during the day on many roads.


----------



## MartinC (28 Jul 2008)

I think we should start campaigning for Hi Viz on cars - case must be unarguable - if it's required for one type of road user then it must make sense for all.


----------



## Arch (28 Jul 2008)

Uncle Phil said:


> And then do-gooder politicians will decide it's a good idea and the UK should do the same...



I was with you right up to this bit - British politicians, admit the French have a good idea? I think we're safe from that....


----------



## Amanda P (28 Jul 2008)

True. They'd wait for the USA to adopt it, then follow suit.

No wait, the Yanks won't do anything the French think is a good idea either...

We're safe.


----------



## Yorkshireman (28 Jul 2008)

Any action/reaction by French Cyclists yet (or are they all honking to numerous ports to man the blockades)?


----------



## Amanda P (28 Jul 2008)

I think there'll be a law, but no-one need actually obey it. 

The way it works in France is that you have a quiet word with the friend of a friend, and the parking ticket/speeding ticket/whatever gets lost in the post. Or never gets issued in the first place.

It's only Brits that will actually have to wear the things...


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Aug 2008)

MartinC said:


> I think we should start campaigning for Hi Viz on cars - case must be unarguable - if it's required for one type of road user then it must make sense for all.



Indeed. how can the poor motorist be expected to see all those blue and black cars? Paint 'em bright yellow, I say.


----------



## 37927 (14 Aug 2008)

yello said:


> In honesty, I'm not sure how many folk it will effect in practice. Cyclists outside towns at night are a rarity.



new to the forum but I disagree on this one, most of the time I stick to cycleroutes, but carry a Hi Vz Vest vest as a matter of course under the seat.

I often get caught out at nite, ie late returning home late cause of a puncuture or something I need to travel on some very dark country roads, and I need to be SEEN. I'am also a car driver and know that a Hi Vi vest is more lilkey to be seen well before any lites.

Its a game of chance, the more you protect yourselve the less chance of a RTA and lets face it we come off worst.


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Aug 2008)

beanzontoast said:


> Given the 2 dead squirrels, 1 dead fox and 1 dead rabbit I encountered in the Derbyshire roads today, maybe they should fit them to wildlife!




YOu jest........


There have been campaigns both on Dartmoor and inthe New Forest for exactly this - Ponies to wear HiViz and or LEDs!


----------



## yello (14 Aug 2008)

yello said:


> In honesty, I'm not sure how many folk it will effect in practice. Cyclists outside towns at night are a rarity.





37927 said:


> new to the forum but* I disagree on this one*, most of the time I stick to cycleroutes, but carry a Hi Vz Vest vest as a matter of course under the seat.
> 
> I often get caught out at nite, ie late returning home late cause of a puncuture or something I need to travel on some very dark country roads, and I need to be SEEN. I'am also a car driver and know that a Hi Vi vest is more lilkey to be seen well before any lites.
> 
> Its a game of chance, the more you protect yourselve the less chance of a RTA and lets face it we come off worst.



but but but 37927, no fun, you're not disagreeing with me!!

Btw, your user name doesn't exist a French post code... so I'm still wondering why the significance.


----------

